
Statistical Proof that Marketing Web Stuff is Useless - asinglenet
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/2522/Statistical-Proof-that-Marketing-Web-Stuff-is-Useless.aspx
======
fleddermaus
Figures can lie and liars figure. The reality is that if you are looking for
some type of objective authority, then use statistics. People are
relationships not numbers, though the issue is looking at the numbers
representative of the relationships. I find it amusing at how the web
marketing world continues to look at the wrong numbers.

